

Dear Google_Surveys, The Statistics Addict In Me Wants To Hug You - bslatkin
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/07/dear-google_surveys-the-statistics-addict-in-me-wants-to-hug-you

======
bslatkin
The page of all the election data is here:
<http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/elections>

